# Big game odds report out.



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

With all the doom and gloom about thousands of people not getting there archery tags, its official only 170 didn't get one!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

post up the link


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Last page of this I believe.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggam ... e_odds.pdf


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow.My odds was not good for my first choice buck antelope hunt.Maybe next year I will put my 2nd choice for my first and I can draw.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

170 unsuccessful general archery deer applicants...that sucks!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> 170 unsuccessful general archery deer applicants...that sucks!


No doubt... time is here that you'll HAVE to put in for the draw I guess... or archery hunt elk.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard of a couple who drew with there 2nd choice, so all you have to do is put it as your 1st choice and you got it.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

wtf now I can't bow hunt deer this year since I was waiting for them to go on sale over the counter. I'm :shock: now i have to waste two preference points on this next year.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

71nova said:


> wtf now I can't bow hunt deer this year since I was waiting for them to go on sale over the counter. I'm :shock: now i have to waste two preference points on this next year.


Why do you have to waste two points on a general hunt? I'm confused.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you draw your first choice, you lose your preference points.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> If you draw your first choice, you lose your preference points.


As far as gen. rifle deer goes?


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Unless I'm not reading the report right, for GN 984, there would be 386 resident tags still available and 127 non resident tags, based on the quota given.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The only tags left for buck deer are in the Northern region for the rifle/muzzleloder

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/remaining_permits.php


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > If you draw your first choice, you lose your preference points.
> ...


Yes, Preference points are for general season.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

my prong choices are great my odds were 1-2 or 1-3 and still didn't draw Utah sucks


----------

